# Cuddles has swallowed a feather. Is this dangerous?



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Cuddles has plucked and swallowed a feather from her feathered stick toy. I saw her do it and she swallowed the feather before I could get to her. Is this harmful?


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I doubt it given that cats have been known to devour whole birds. I shouldn't worry.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Simba's eaten most of the feathers off his toy... Look at it like kitty roughage. She'll be fine


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't even want to think how many Phoebe ate considering we're now on 5th or 6th one and she's only 7 months old 
Of course I try to take away all loose feathers I can see and throw it away when it falls apart but you can never be 100% sure ...
We never had any problems so Cuddles should be fine too


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

You are worrying way too much about that poor cat of yours, you know, sometimes that does more bad than good. This is meant purely as good-hearted advice...


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

shouldn't be too bad, she may well sick it up later

I assume it was a soft fluffy type feather? rather than those with a stiff quill 

Keep an eye on here but I assume cats that hunt must swallow the odd one when eating a bird and they are fine so she should be ok 

may have a weird coloured surprise in the litter tray tomorrow! (depending on colour of the toy... after Indy ate his toy we had purple poops for 48 hours  )


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> You are worrying way too much about that poor cat of yours, you know, sometimes that does more bad than good. This is meant purely as good-hearted advice...


I am not worrying about her one bit as she is doing really well. I just asked a question that's all so don't see how that is worrying too much???? I thought that is what forums are for?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

IndysMamma said:


> shouldn't be too bad, she may well sick it up later
> 
> I assume it was a soft fluffy type feather? rather than those with a stiff quill
> 
> ...


Oh well weird coloured poops expected in the morning


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

cuddlesandme said:


> I am not worrying about her one bit as she is doing really well. I just asked a question that's all so don't see how that is worrying too much???? I thought that is what forums are for?


I'm sure cuddles will be ok Tom..just keep an eye on the back end 

I would not worry about that comment!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> I'm sure cuddles will be ok Tom..just keep an eye on the back end
> 
> I would not worry about that comment!!


Cuddles is doing fine, she's seen a fox I think as she is running between windows at the moment (Bedroom and lounge).

I'll just watch out for the funny coloured poops tomorrow 



> I would not worry about that comment!!


 Gone over my head.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I think- given that cats eat birds- Cuddles will be just fine


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

cuddlesandme said:


> I am not worrying about her one bit as she is doing really well. I just asked a question that's all so don't see how that is worrying too much???? I thought that is what forums are for?


Tom, it's not as much about this one question as it is about the countless of similar threads that you have opened under this and also your previous username(s) about Cuddles' supposed issues; whether it be about food, health... You obviously care about your cat a lot, and I think we all understand where you are coming from as we all love our cats just as much, all I'm saying it - sometimes, too much worry can cause more harm than good and I mean that in the most positive way possible.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm sure Cuddles will be fine  Seb eats the feathers from his toys and I hate to think how many he eats from the pigeons he plucks in the garden


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

HeartofClass said:


> Tom, it's not as much about this one question as it is about the countless of similar threads that you have opened under this and also your previous username(s) about Cuddles' supposed issues; whether it be about food, health... You obviously care about your cat a lot, and I think we all understand where you are coming from as we all love our cats just as much, all I'm saying it - sometimes, too much worry can cause more harm than good and I mean that in the most positive way possible.


How do you know he is worrying too much?? He can post as much as he likes with as many questions that does not mean he is worrying!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

HeartofClass said:


> Tom, it's not as much about this one question as it is about the countless of similar threads that you have opened under this and also your previous username(s) about Cuddles' supposed issues; whether it be about food, health... You obviously care about your cat a lot, and I think we all understand where you are coming from as we all love our cats just as much, all I'm saying it - sometimes, too much worry can cause more harm than good and I mean that in the most positive way possible.





> *sometimes, too much worry can cause more harm than good*


 I understand you mean this in the kindest possible way but I am not worrying. I don't see how this thread is a problem about my cat I was just asking a simple question and feel I am getting slammed for asking it from you.

Yes I have asked questions in the past about health and food etc but I am not doing this now as that is the past. Please get it out of your head that I am worrying too much as I am not, I am enjoying Cuddles company, she gets on with her life and I do mine. She comes to me when she wants affection and to play and to be fed but that's about it nowadays. She has her space and I have mine.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

If that is the case, then I am glad to be in the wrong.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> How do you know he is worrying too much?? He can post as much as he likes with as many questions that does not mean he is worrying!!


Oh for goodness sake nobody can say anything to anybody on here any longer.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

jo-pop said:


> Oh for goodness sake nobody can say anything to anybody on here any longer.


Not at all..

Forgot to add..if people post then others can respond ..


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When my kitten ate his feather off the toy i must admit i phoned the vet to be sure my kitten would be ok.
the vet told me that if he isnt gagging then he will be fine, cats are used to feathers but sometimes if they gag the feather can get stuck in their throat.

So Tom, if Cuddles seems fine and eating and drinking then the feather isnt stuck and all good owners worry about their pets at some point, i do and not ashamed to admit it. xxxxxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Agree with catcoonz.
Better to be safe than sorry!
And anyway those feathers are not the same as real bird ones, I mean, are they even natural? And even if so they're dyed fancy colours which of course should be ok for cats to bite while playing, but we never know how about digesting it ...
After all every toy comes with a warning that cats should be supervised while playing and toy discarded if showing any sign of damage- they're clearly not made to be eaten


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Agree with catcoonz.
> Better to be safe than sorry!
> And anyway those feathers are not the same as real bird ones, I mean, are they even natural? And even if so they're dyed fancy colours which of course should be ok for cats to bite while playing, but we never know how about digesting it ...
> After all every toy comes with a warning that cats should be supervised while playing and toy discarded if showing any sign of damage- they're clearly not made to be eaten


Cuddles seems to be OK. I will see how things go overnight, if she does show any signs of deterioration I will get advice from the vet but I think she's going to be OK.

She was being supervised whilst playing with the feathered stick, and yes I don't think the feathers are meant to be swallowed.


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Aww bless you. She'll be fine but keep an eye. :smile5:cats use their mouths to play with toys and am pretty sure if there was danger these things wouldn't be sold. Archie doesn;t rest till he has destroyed every toy in his wake


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

UPDATE ON CUDDLES AFTER SWALLOWING A FEATHER:

For those that are interested Cuddles seems to be doing absolutely fine, snored her head off all last night and is her normal self today. So I think the toy feather from the feathered stick toy has been well and truely digested, although I am still awaiting her to do her daily poop so haven't experienced the weird colour poop from her yet


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad Cuddles is ok today. xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Stripey and wolf have eaten so many of those feathers and the da bird ones, that I'm surprised they can't fly   

She'll be fine  

How's the food going Tom ? Have you found a food that cuddles can/will eat or are you trying the NI again ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> Stripey and wolf have eaten so many of those feathers and the da bird ones, that I'm surprised they can't fly
> 
> She'll be fine
> 
> How's the food going Tom ? Have you found a food that cuddles can/will eat or are you trying the NI again ?


She's doing fine 

Regarding:


> How's the food going Tom ? Have you found a food that cuddles can/will eat or are you trying the NI again ?


 She's adjusting to the new food well. I don't want to go messing with her diet anymore so have decided to just keep her on one variety of food instead of chopping and changing all the time. There are enough flavours in the food brand she is eating now so I will leave her on this but obviously on restricted feeding to help curb the weight issue.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

cuddlesandme said:


> She's doing fine
> 
> Regarding: She's adjusting to the new food well. I don't want to go messing with her diet anymore so have decided to just keep her on one variety of food instead of chopping and changing all the time. There are enough flavours in the food brand she is eating now so I will leave her on this but obviously on restricted feeding to help curb the weight issue.


Which food is she on now then ? Sorry if you've already said !


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Just want to say, a while ago, when I hadn't been posting for long in here I used to think perhaps there was a little bit more concern than was needed, but that was mainly about Cuddles heart condition and related issues, and I soon realised that if I might have found myself in the same situation, wanting to discuss with sympathetic cat loving people.

I am not criticising HeartofClass at all, as I can see what you mean. However, as Tom said, it is a discussion forum after all  I have actually found some of his posts useful as the answers have saved me looking up similar questions, having a heart patient of my own.

I worry a lot, I admit it, both of mine are prone to problems, and it can affect my day to day life, so I try not to let it show for fear of making them aware of it. I do have another place where I can talk about it so I save the more serious questions for here, but if I didn't then I would be asking a lot more things 

To answer the OP I have always tried to keep feathers away from my two, especially the brightly dyed ones, not knowing what is in the dye, Bob breaks them off toys and leaves them on the floor, but I have to be careful with Maisie as she is prone to problems with her throat so need to watch out for things that might irritate it. I think they are much dryer than ones straight off the bird, so more likely to scratch the throat.

I am pleased to see that Cuddles is OK


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Pleased to hear Cuddles is doing OK


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Cats cats cats said:


> Which food is she on now then ? Sorry if you've already said !


I have PM'd you


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

Just looked in for an update. Glad she is ok,. She's everso cute by the way!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

cuddlesandme said:


> To the others who felt it in there interests to try and hijack this thread or belittle me on an open public forum last night, I am not rising up against you and instead I choose to just let your nasty comments go over my head as it isn't me that you are making look stupid. I have a right like anyone using these forums to ask questions but don't see how this makes it look as if I am worrying too much about my cat and don't appreciate snidey comments being made. So in the kindest possible way, if you haven't got anything constructive to say about a question I ask just don't bother replying. Thank you.


Seriously? "Hijack" this thread, "belittle" you, "nasty" comments, "snidey" comments, "stupid"? And then I am supposed to be the one that was mean to you? Hmmmm.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

HeartofClass said:


> Seriously? "Hijack" this thread, "belittle" you, "nasty" comments, "snidey" comments, "stupid"? And then I am supposed to be the one that was mean to you? Hmmmm.


I am sure that wasn't meant to be aimed at you personally, H of C.

Tom is a nice guy who has had a bit of a rough time and some causes for concern over his cat's health, it's not easy when a cat has HCM, and he has been through a few problems. But he is a good friend and he wouldn't wish to cause harm or upset to anyone, so I am sure he was not being personal xx


----------

